# hello from SE Michigan



## bentmettle (Jul 29, 2009)

Greetings!

I think I've found the right place... I'm a new goat "owner", just got a couple of 4~5 month old LaManchas I am hoping to walk/pack with.

I'm slowly coming to realize I probably did not choose particularly well because I have one that is currently very skittish around people and generally doesn't like me. The other one will come to the fence for treats, and seems like he'll warm up quicker. Neither were bottle fed, so I think I have lots of work cut out for me. I thought I had to get 2, though, so maybe I just have a goats goat *laugh*

This is my cooperative little guy
http://jive.net/goat_roof.jpg

Anywho, back to lurking.


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  

Great to see another person from Michigan on here!!! 

Your little guy is adorable! 

We have a few LaManchas too. LaManchas have such wonderful personalities. Ours are very much people pleaser types. Your other little guy should come around in no time with lots of attention and treats. Bribery works wonders. LOL


----------



## bentmettle (Jul 29, 2009)

I hope so. He really doesn't seem interested in interaction with me. I still have so so much to learn, and it's becoming a bit daunting.

What part of MI are you in?


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

We are in western Michigan... not too far from Big Rapids. 

There is a Packgoat Rendevous in White Cloud, MI Sept 18-20 if you are interested. 

Give your guy some time and he'll come around. We got a Toggenburg doe in Feb that was terrified of people. She acted more like a wild deer than a goat when we got her. Now she is very sweet, stands quietly to have her feet trimmed, loves her face and ears scratched... a complete turnaround from what she was when we got her. So don't give up. Lots of attention and praise ... and time. 

One thing that really helped with ours was just sitting in the pen talking to her and letting her be the one to come to us. We didn't chase her or force her. Just let her go at her own pace and once she figured out we weren't going to hurt her she calmed down really quick.


----------



## ashkelon (Jul 25, 2009)

I do that with the wild horses, too. Just sit in the pen and "be". I'll read, or sing to myself, play the flute, watch the sky and look and anything but the horse. They do come around, and I never underestimate bribery -- although there are horse people who tell you that won't work. Don't you believe it!

MI is "kind of" close to IA, if you compare to ID or NM! 

I will have to look on the map. I would love to come to a rendy. There is so much I'd like to learn in-person. Especially, I'd like to see different outfits and find out how to fit them. I know with Cabra only 8 months, I have a good wait, but there's nothing like seeing fitting in person.

I'm always amazed how many "bad horses" are "sore horses". I don't want to make that mistake with my buddy. He has such an angular, bony back. Very different from a horse, he has less rib spring than my TB.

Anyways, I'm new too, but welcome! 

I'm so glad to see this is an active group.


----------



## bentmettle (Jul 29, 2009)

It'd be interesting to see how more socalized animals behave.

Mine are terrors of sorts the last few days, and I'm wondering if it's related to their still intact male bits *laugh*

edit: I moved to Michigan from Iowa almost 5 years ago. They're pretty close, but I so rarely make it back home due to work and my inability to deal with traffic through the Chicago area


----------



## ashkelon (Jul 25, 2009)

bentmettle said:
 

> edit: I moved to Michigan from Iowa almost 5 years ago. They're pretty close, but I so rarely make it back home due to work and my inability to deal with traffic through the Chicago area


Thinking of making the trip with a goat in the back of the jeep :lol:


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

ashkelon said:


> I will have to look on the map. I would love to come to a rendy. There is so much I'd like to learn in-person. Especially, I'd like to see different outfits and find out how to fit them. I know with Cabra only 8 months, I have a good wait, but there's nothing like seeing fitting in person.
> 
> I'm always amazed how many "bad horses" are "sore horses". I don't want to make that mistake with my buddy. He has such an angular, bony back. Very different from a horse, he has less rib spring than my TB.


Hi,

I wouldn't think about gear for the next two years. They grow a lot during that time and many will get more rib spring with age.

When I start our goats around age 2,5 I have one saddle type that will fit them and as they grow into their final form I often have to switch to another type about one year later.

But I have one wether - now age 7 - that still needs the narrow type of saddle because it's a characteristic of the breed to have narrow rib cages and more triangular than round shaped chests.

But it's basically like fitting a saddle to a horse. You make sure it lays correct on the back, gives the spine enough space, doesn't cause sores, leaves room for the shoulder blade to move. So, if you know how to look at a horses back and saddle you will also see if the saddle fits your goat buddy.


----------



## ashkelon (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks for the fitting information. I'm happy to know it's not that different from what I know. I'm just a "hands on" type. His body is just so much more angular than my horses'. And I have goat-fever pretty bad right now.  

With the horses, and the borzoi, I'm used to waiting. I like to start my own horses, and that means you have time to feed and play with them on the ground for a long time. I don't want to rush Cabra's body, but I can tell he loves using his head. I love playing games with him.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 6, 2009)

Well, I am late to this conversation...

I'm from MI...and, Tiger my parents live on the other side of Big Rapids near Barryton! I live in SE Ohio, and we too have a packgoat rendy-usually in mid June to accomodate schoolkids. We usually have about 30 campers and about that many goats....including families who bring along their goat carts! We've had people from NC/MD/MI/KY/WV

We are currently working on our 4th annual campout. We've held them at different locations each time. Looks like the 2010 rendy will be East-central Ohio..but I better say TBA until we have the go-ahead for sure.

Visit us on Facebook: search for Ohio Regional Packgoat Rendezvous.

Visit our website: http://www.ohiorendy.com *(Needs updated- but tons of pictures!)
Hope to hear from some of you! I'd love to attend the MI rendy, I could entertain that thought in '09...but since it's so very close to my parents- that's extra awesome!

-Wendy Hannum
Secret Creek Farm
SE OH


----------



## circle*s*acres (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey, I would love to know times and dates of the goat rendezvous both in Ohio and MI. I might be able to make one of them if not both of them. Sure sounds like fun.

Liza

---
Loren & Liza Stallsmith
Circle S Leather - http://Braintanner.com


----------



## lovehappygoatsoap (Jun 17, 2013)

Is there an annual fall pack goat camp in White Cloud Michigan?


----------

